# ISLAMABAD | ONE Constitution Avenue | 106m x 2 | 26 fl x 2 | T/O



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*---*

*One Constitution Avenue - Residential towers.
*

Grand Hyatt







































*Residencies
*





































*http://www.oneconstitutionave.com/
*


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Tower 1 : Working on 13th floor. 

Tower 2: 3rd Floor.



Pics from 4th December.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

As seen from Margalla Hills. Project next to to Rawal Lake.













Google Maps:


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice project for Islamabad.:cheers:


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Today's pics.


Tower 1: Working on 15th Floor. 
Tower 2: Installing crane.
























































Tower 2


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice updates:cheers:


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

16th floor:


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Today.











































Tower 2.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Pics by Techno Architect


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

On top left


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Pics by Faisal Moin


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

It's emerging right at the end of the city. At the starting point of expressway going towards Muree hill station.

Margalla hills in the background.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Next to rawal Lake


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

On extreme left


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Captured these today evening.

Work on tower-2 is ON. Army of workers on tower 1.




































*Sky-bridge i guess
*































*Tower-2
*


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

G+25 NOW still rising


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Pics taken from Ankara park, rawal lake.
Tower 1 is T/O


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Credit - illustration photography


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice Photos.


----------



## GFKT (Jun 28, 2013)

Good to see that Tower 1 is T/O. Now they can start work on the second one.:cheers:


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ They are working on tower 2, that crane on tower 1 they are using this for tower 2


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*23-01-2014. *











































































































Sky-Bridge area with green cover


----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)

One tower is topped out
@nd is under construction


----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Today pics by me, Working on 8th floor on tower 2.


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

Someone just said height is 104.5 meters.


----------



## Mr Javed (Sep 11, 2012)

Mxn99 said:


> Someone just said height is 104.5 meters.


Its 105.4M


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

Change the title plz


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

TOWER 2 rising fast.
Faisal mosque and hills in backgroung and rawal lake.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

One of the towers is topped out


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

From Serena Hotel


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Rawal Lake.


----------

